# White bump beneath the belly



## usakot (Aug 14, 2012)

Our lovely male betta fish, Patrick, has developed a bump beneath his belly over 4 day when we were on vacation. Seems like there is no explanation for this anywhere. Anyone has any idea what that could be? Your help is higly appreciated!

About aquarium:
We got him as a present in a cheap Petco 1 gallon aquarium, not filtered, aerated. Water changes about once a week. He has two guppies living with him, they seem to be perfectly fine.

Thank you!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The guppies need to go first of all. A one gallon should only house a betta.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

usakot said:


> About aquarium:
> We got him as a present in a cheap Petco 1 gallon aquarium, not filtered, aerated. Water changes about once a week. He has two guppies living with him, they seem to be perfectly fine.



With a one gallon, you should be doing about 1 100% and 1 50% change a week. Also, there shouldn't be anything else in the tank besides the betta. With the small tank and three fish, the ammonia is building upp faster than you think. I believe the minimum for bettas and guppies was around 5+ gallons but someone could correct me if I'm wrong.

As for the bump, I would say fungal, but that's my thought. I'm not very experienced.


----------

